# A janky ol’ bayou causeway



## GoldenBrassRail (8 mo ago)

I have constructed a janky causeway that has taken on the appearance of a decades-old installation. This haphazardly-designed causeway is surprisingly resilient and solid, however, and does not wobble as the train flies down the track at a speedy clip. Of note are the individual posts located on each corner that lock into the track bed. These Ore Jennies often have rocks in them, the causeway supports a ton of weight and this makes its features settle a bit. Mind out the rumors. It’s not structurally deficient. It’s just a little janky.


----------

